# 

## potyr

Witam Wszystkich,
Mam dylemat w zakupie przecinarki ręcznej do glazury.
Potrzebowałbym ją do prac domowych, a czasem jakaś robota dodatkowa więc to nie będzie użytek tylko jednorazowy.
Głównie będę kład glazurę a czasem gres. Caro, zrób ,prosto glazura 33x33 (cięcie po przekątnej)
Rozejrzałem się i moje typy to:
1. MGŁR 600 -Walmer http://www.walmer.com.pl/uslugi.html
2. Dedra 1151(1152) http://specmajster.totu.pl/p10310016...luminiowa-1151
3. Rubi Star 60N Plus (cena przekracza założenie) http://www.narzedzia.pl/STAR-60-N-PL...wariantow-6856
4. Proline http://allegro.pl/proline-maszyna-ma...263056939.html
Cena którą przeznaczyć chce to ok. 300zł wiem rubie przekracza więc zastanawiam sie czy warto dokłądać?
Zależy mi na tym aby miał możliwość wymiany noża,rysika. na łożyskach dobry łamacz.
Jak by była możliwość ciecia pod kątem 45 było by super :smile: 
Chyba że jest coś co może być równie dobre i godne polecanie więc proszę o propozycje?
za góry dziękuję
Pzdr

----------


## gunarb

cena + cięcie 45 to ręczna chyba odpada
elektryczna Przecinarka do płytek TT180BM NORTON (praktiker)

----------


## potyr

troszke źle to napisałem jesli chodzi o kat 45. Nie mialem na myśly frezowania tylko przymiar do kat 45

----------


## zibi465

Ja proponuję MGŁ 600  http://www.walmer.com.pl/uslugi.html poniżej 300 zł,ma dwa płaskowniki(prowadnice),tanie kółka tnące,dobrze się na tym tnie nawet twarde płytki

----------


## aneoli

> Ja proponuję MGŁ 600  http://www.walmer.com.pl/uslugi.html poniżej 300 zł,ma dwa płaskowniki(prowadnice),tanie kółka tnące,dobrze się na tym tnie nawet twarde płytki



Popieram mojego przedmówcę. Mam taką maszynkę i spisuje się rewelacyjnie. Doskonały kompromis między jakością a ceną :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Przyłączam się do peanów n/t przecinarek Walmera. Mam i póki co jestem zachwycony, zwłaszcza zadziwiająco czystą i niepokruszoną linią cięcia. Planowałem dokupienie przecinarki elektrycznej (cały dom do wypłytkowania, myślałem, że się przyda), ale po pierwszych przymiarkach widzę, że nie będzie potrzebna, zwłaszcza, że te tanie i tak szczerbią a na drogą szkoda mi kasy.

J.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Planowałem dokupienie przecinarki elektrycznej (cały dom do wypłytkowania, myślałem, że się przyda), ale po pierwszych przymiarkach widzę, ... zwłaszcza, że te tanie i tak szczerbią a na drogą szkoda mi kasy...


 Ja niestety zainwestowałem w elektryczną Dedry. Jakieś 3 lata temu zapłaciłem niecałe 500zł. Za nic bym jej nie zamienił na ręczną. Tą maszynką można cuda zdziałać. 
Dzięki niej zrobiłem kuchnię "murowaną" z płytek, sporo podłóg no i co nie co w łazience.Ręczną bym tego nie zrobił a tym bardziej że większość kafli to bardzo twarda i nierówna glazura. 
Żadnych wyszczerbionych krawędzi po kątem 45st.

----------


## Roobertt

> Ja niestety zainwestowałem w elektryczną Dedry. Jakieś 3 lata temu zapłaciłem niecałe 500zł..


Jaki to model ?

----------


## Wakmen

> Jaki to model ?


 Dedra DED7731:
http://www.topmarket.pl/narzedzia-do..._content=37039

----------


## tremors

polecanie dedry to polecanie tracenia pieniędzy. Widziałem ten szajs i naprawdę są lepsze maszyny. Dobra ręczna przecinarka w 90% bije elektryczne. Ale tu mowa o Sigmie czyli rzadkości. Robiłem i posiadam te polskie walmery i szajs to szajs.

----------


## mortor

Jasne można kupić przecinarkę za kilka K zł, ale zazwyczaj jeśli ktoś podejmuje się samodzielnie układać płytki to zazwyczaj chodzi o oszczędność, a maszyna ma wytrzymać do wykończenia jednego domu. Także nie ma co od razu skreślać dedry czy innych tańszych marek...

----------


## Charlie

osobiście polecam sprzęt firmy Montolith - najlepszy !

----------


## tremors

> osobiście polecam sprzęt firmy Montolith - najlepszy !



SIGMA podobno lepsza. Takie opinie.

----------


## HSB

Dzień dobry. Czy do cięcia gresu (grubość 8-10 mm) konieczna jest przecinarka elektryczna czy wystarczy porządna ręczna. Jakie polecacie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Porządna ręczna z ostrym (świeżo wymienionym) kółkiem spokojnie wystarczy.

J.

----------


## tremors

posiadam sigmę i jest bardzo dobra i precyzyjna. Chwila przyzwyczajenia i nie chce się zwykłej przecinarki   SIGMA 93CM ART 3D

----------


## devileczek

Gratuluje wszystkim co posiadaja Sigmy/Montolity/Rubi/etc.  
Mam mala lazienke do zrobienia ok 20m2 plytek, dodatkowo 20m2 gresu technicznego do kotlowni i pralni, znajdzie sie jeszcze 5-6m2 klinkru na schodach wejsciowych i moze balkonie ( ale niekoniecznie) Plytki ktore zamierzam polozyc to Pilch Fila, a gres techniczny to Sol i Pieprz z Nowej Gali. Jak mi ladnie pojdzie w kotlowni  :smile:   to jeszcze zrobie lazienke na pietrze. I to tyle. Biorac pod uwage rodzaj plytek, zakres prac mysle o zakupie sprzetu do ciecia. Czy Walmer MGZ 600/800 to wystarczajacy wybor ? Czy moze lepeij pojsc w elektryke Norton Calliper TT200E z dobra tarcza jak MD120C, budzet na sprzet do 500PLN, prosze doradzcie.

----------


## devileczek

Aha, wspominam o plytce Pilch Fila bo ma 'falowana' strukture, nie wiem jak po tym bedzie jezdzic kolko, a co za tym idzie jakos naciecia i lamania

----------


## batko lenin

Walmer MGŁR 800- dość sztywna, nieżle łamie, tylko strasznie ciężka :sad:

----------


## devileczek

> Walmer MGŁR 800- dość sztywna, nieżle łamie, tylko strasznie ciężka


To jak dla mnie jest na plus, dzieki za opinie

----------


## fenix2

A co myślicie o przecinarce do płytek ceramicznych FS 850 SCHEPPACH ?? MOżna wyhaczyć za 879,00 zł.

----------


## kvpainter

Witam mam pytanie do fachowców,zajmuje sie wykończeniówka,malowanie,gładzie itp,mało robiłem płytek,tylko czasami,i mam pytanie odnośnie narzędzi jakie mi się najbardziej przydadzą bo bedę miał wiecej teraz zleceń mam tylko montolit master art 46,cięcie o długości 50cm,a że dużo płytek kładzie się teraz 60cm to co by się jeszcze przydało,i też narzędzie musi być do ukosowania,Coś w miarę cenowo a żeby spełniało swoją rolę i nie robiło jakiś numerów,zależy mi na jakości cięcia,czy te mniejsze maszynki elektryczne nadają sie do ukosowania?proszę o jakieś podpowiedzi

----------


## SSLAWEK

Mam pytanie do fachowców, czym się różnią WALMER  mglr 800,MGLR II 800 , mgz 800.
POZDRAWIAM-SŁAWEK.
Która  jest lepsza?

----------


## SSLAWEK

Proszę o wyjaśnienie.

----------


## sokratis

Ten model wygląda mi całkiem nieźle, dostępny jest też gdzieniegdzie w trochę niższej cenie: http://www.narzedzianonstop.pl/elekt...601,11971.html

----------


## Robi123

Który model Walmera dla amatora polecacie? MGL czy może MGM? Czy może jednak MGLR?

----------


## wielkijacek

Duży wybór, 
143 Elektryczne - https://narzedzio.pl/
i 140 Ręczne  https://narzedzio.pl/przecinarki-reczne-do-plytek

----------

